# 1996 Sentra: Jerky Power Steering



## ttiwkram (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, All.

I have a 1996 Sentra GXE, 100 percent stock as far as I know.

The car has developed a quirk in the power steering. When performing a "mild" left turn (like going around a gentle curve), as soon as the steering wheel reaches a certain position, the wheel will jerk to the left and cause oversteer. It feels and acts like it's suddenly converting from manual steering to power steering.

This happens only when curving to the left, and it happens at a consistent steering wheel position.

The power steering fluid reservoir is full, and all mechanical steering parts seem to be O.K.

One thought was a bad power steering control valve -- but my service manuals don't show one.

I really need to get this fixed before winter, as it could really cause some problems on icy roads.

Any ideas/suggestions?

Thaks in advance.

Mark W. in MI


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

maybe the power steering/water pump belt is slipping? has to be a pretty severe slip to cause your symptoms. also, shot tie rod ends, ball joints can make the car pull slightly and intermittently. i had something similar happen to me and it was caused by a loose bolt on the control arm.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

rotate tires if you have not. turkey baste the power steering fluid, get as much as you can. refill with fresh Dextron II or equivalent. Yes its tranny fluid. Do not use power steering fluid. Had the same symptom but not as bad as yours sounded.


----------



## ttiwkram (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, EvilPotato. You nailed it -- the passenger's side ball joint had about 3/16" horizontal play. I put in a new one last night, and all is well. Tonight I'll do the driver's side for good measure.

Mark W. in MI


----------

